# Running without a tender



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys I am not sure why I originally posted this where I did before but that is a whole other topic. I am putting it in a new thread with a photo.

Here is a question for the experts, I have a Lionel Thomas shell, that I am trying to convert to "S" gauge. I have done some cutting and mounted a 6 wheel chassis in the shell, and want to try to run it with no tender.

This will be forward only, no headlight no smoke just a simple forward running Thomas the Tank engine, pulling two old Frontier passenger cars that will someday get painted and lettered Annie, and Clarabelle.

Now for the fun part, I have added steel wheels to the passenger car, and have rail power into it, but I have no clue how to wire the locomotive?

Has anybody run an american flyer locomotive without any tender and just running two wires to the motor in the loco?

Here is a photo of the running Thomas in "S". I do have another Frontier car to use, but maybe I will try to get the Lionel Annie & Clarabelle cars and just put Flyer chassis underneath them.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

What about those newer tank engines? Like this one: http://www.lionelstore.com/Bethlehem-Steel-Dockside-Switcher-642563
Then you wouldn't need a tender or an extra car to power it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

1 power wire from a truck to the far left "hole" in the jack panel.....a "jumper" wire from the second hole to the third hole....1 power wire from the other truck to the fourth hole. Make sure your trucks are insulated from the chassis.Also, on the trucks, one set of steel wheels on the left side of the truck, and on the other truck, steel wheels to the right side of the truck. And I know you already knew all this, lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If I'm wrong on my post,someone please correct the wiring...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The Docksider is a good idea, but I am too cheap to buy one of those and hack it up to build a Thomas. LOL

What I created is actually a pretty good runner.

Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> If I'm wrong on my post,someone please correct the wiring...


Flyernut,
You have it correct, that is what i did, and it actually runs pretty good. 

It would probably be even better if I would buy a couple good powered trucks, instead of making my own. HA HA.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you ever get this project completed, I'd like to see some formal project steps, drawings, instructions, etc. you took to construct this item. I, too would like to create an S-scale Thomas the Tank for my Grandkids to enjoy....


----------

